# Monster モンスター



## Dodecaplex

Saw this show a few years ago. A pretty good show, overall. The soundtrack, especially, was amazing. I love the feeling of anxiety and uneasiness that dominates the majority of the pieces (and the show itself). Even the happiest moments could be at best described as no more than a subdued feeling of longing. Composed by Kuniaki Haishima, here are some of the works.
















Let me know what you think!


----------



## Igneous01

ah yes, i remember this show, I would say, that compared to the huge amount of spin off shows and poor attempts at slice of life, mystery, etc genres (most shows are very uninspired) This would be in my top favorite animes to watch. I like how it did not have that Japanese social experience, the characters sounded more natural. 

And yes, the soundtrack was very impressive for this show as well.


----------



## Tapkaara

Ah, a Japanese composer. I will have to give this a listen...


----------



## Dodecaplex

Igneous01 said:


> ah yes, i remember this show, I would say, that compared to the huge amount of spin off shows and poor attempts at slice of life, mystery, etc genres (most shows are very uninspired) This would be in my top favorite animes to watch. I like how it did not have that Japanese social experience, the characters sounded more natural.


Well, _Monster_ does take place in Germany, and its author is quite a mature and intelligent person, so, naturally it would be different. It was very well-written in my opinion.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Tapkaara said:


> Ah, a Japanese composer. I will have to give this a listen...


Definitely. It's one of those unique works that slowly grow on you, but instead of making you just want to listen to it more often, it instead makes you want to come back to it every once in a long while and experience its power in depth. At least, that's how my experience has been with it.


----------



## Tapkaara

Enlighten me. Is this an anime show?

I can certainly say that this music is superior to any American animated shows, assuming that's what this is.

Japan's best composers often work in the entertainment industry as soundtrack composers. Takemitsu was fairly prolific as a film composer, even. One composer whose work I have admired, Kaoru Wada, is a very good composer with a strong musical education and super concert hall compositions, but he is nowadays best known himself as a composer for anime.

This is my first exposure to Haishima. I readily admit that at a first listen it does not strike me as terribly individualistic or original music, but as I have always said, that which is good need not necessarily be new. These snippets seem to portray a composer who takes the craft of soundtrack composing seriously and thus endows the production with that added touch of class. American soundtrack composers could take a lesson or two from composers like this who can write with subtlety and true taste.


----------



## Chrythes

I saw this one a long long time ago, when it was still airing. The only anime that I was truly anticipating for every week.
The characters, story, set-up, pace, music, script and basically everything is great.
It ranks in my top anime along with Paranoia Agent. It's a pity they make such shows only once in a few year (or sometimes a decade).
I've actually noticed that usually the more interesting (and better) the anime the better is the soundtrack (Gungrave, Noir, Boogiepop Phantom, Monster and there must be more, just can't remember).


----------

